# Rattlesnake Hill January 15th



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We haven't been trail riding since about June so we have a major case of the DT's. We have a nice size group going to Rattlesnake Hill the 15th. Anyone wanting to join us is more than welcome.

Donna


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

were is rattlesnake hill just wanting to know


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's in Poplarville, MS.
www.rhatv.com


Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Edit that. We're going on Saturday, the 16th. Should have looked at a calender before posting. LOL.

Donna


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

It is supposed to be raining and cold but if the forecast changes I will probably come but I am just not that dedicated anymore.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm gonna have faith that will change. The way Brandon's working now, he's hardly off on the weekends anymore. That bites!!!! Anyway, we've been promising the kids for quite a while, so we're going to bring the rain coats and hope it doesn't get bad. I'm watching weather.com to see if the forecast changes.

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chance of rain down to 50%, high of 62!!!!!!!!!!

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rain beat us out. Up to 90% chance, so we're changing to Sunday the 17th.

Donna


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Wont be able to make it Sunday. Hope yall have fun and let me know next time yall go.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

anyone still going 2morrow?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

A few people have bailed on us, but we're getting ready to pull out right now. Come on if you can! We'll be there around 9:30.

Can't miss us. Pulling an 18' pewter enclosed trailer with a huge Mud Diva sticker on the back. We'll be the Suzuki family plus one little bad azz red Polaris 90.

Donna


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

winded up going to bonne carre spillway (plenty mud!)....looked for some answer sat night but no one posted back....catch yall next time....


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that. We were busy getting the bikes ready and getting loaded up. Didn't miss much. It was COLD! It would have been fine if the wind would have stopped blowing and the sun would have come out just a little bit. Brandon's off again the weekend of Feb 6-7. I'm sure we'll be riding somewhere. I'll post it when I know for sure. 

Donna


----------

